# Victorian undertaker



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Make sure we get plenty of pics of this being worn on the night!


----------



## tghsmith (Sep 15, 2018)

did a quick test of the whole set today, the creatures are just set in place and don't have their eyes yet.. hard to see but all the coat buttons are the same pattern as the cameo on the hat,, the buttonere is a little wire and epoxy project.. the beard in real...


----------



## tghsmith (Sep 15, 2018)

another small addition arrived,, using some free clip art and a card printing service, my cards for the evening have arrived,, proper victorian etiquette reguires a gentleman (I use that term loosely) to have cards, aside from the marked ones used for gambling..


----------



## tghsmith (Sep 15, 2018)

keeping along the theme, something for a gentleman to have at the ready in case there are things about that need to be "more dead" (silver balls will always be an option)


----------



## tghsmith (Sep 15, 2018)

I wasn't thrilled with the standard watch chain, so the other day when working on the walking stick there was some left over sculpting epoxy,, I formed up some small bones and set them aside to cure,, a little shaping ,sanding, drilling and painting .. the finished product should show well against the dark purple vest,, the fob is a keychain I had on hand,, might replace it with a 3D printed skull..


----------



## tghsmith (Sep 15, 2018)

wired up the LED eyes in my creatures,, mounted the one on the hat and ran it's wires to the inside,, just need some velcro to mount the coincell holder in place


----------

